# airframes comes out of the wildcat closet



## rochie (Sep 7, 2009)

Well guy's here it is proof poative that T.Fox loves the the wildcat

i'd just like to say there is no truth in the rumor that i only got him to stand there because he thought it was a spitfire

i apologise in advance "Dogsbody"


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2009)

Ah HAH!

Busted!


----------



## imalko (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2009)

I see, I get the picture! He told me it was a Norwegian Blue, with beautiful plummage, and the only reason I stood still was that I was nailed to the spot. Honest.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 7, 2009)

Bullsh!t, u love it and u know it......


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2009)

B*ll*cks!!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 7, 2009)

i think you should use it as your avatar !......................... right i'm going


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2009)

Come back here you scally Smoggy, you're ready for a kicking......


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 7, 2009)

Why don't you like the Wildcat?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Why don't you like the Wildcat?


For God sakes man, don't get him started!


----------



## rochie (Sep 7, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Why don't you like the Wildcat?



"RUNAWAY"


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2009)

rochie said:


> "RUNAWAY"


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2009)

Airframes said:


> I see, I get the picture! He told me it was a Norwegian Blue, with beautiful plummage, and the only reason I stood still was that I was nailed to the spot. Honest.....



Sounds like a Monty Python skit! You can do better than that!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad to see you've embraced your love for the Wildcat Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2009)

And you can $%^ **£ too!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 7, 2009)

Spread the love of the Wildcat Terry!


----------



## seesul (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Karl,

when I saw Terry and Wildcat, I´ve expected another cat, perhabs this one


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought the "Breaking News" thread was retired?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2009)

Aw heck, now I'm going to get some s*** !!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2009)

Terry!

You going to tell us about this?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2009)

I know nothing, notheeng, Mr Fawlty!!


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 7, 2009)

Terry, my my, aren't you the lucky guy! A nice lady, and look at the size of that beer!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2009)

LMAO, NICE DAVE!!!!!!


----------



## seesul (Sep 8, 2009)

Terry, I´m sorry if I got you in troubles


----------



## rochie (Sep 8, 2009)

OMG i forgot about you taking that pic roman


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2009)

LMAO...

....so the Truth IS out there!


----------



## seesul (Sep 8, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Terry!
> 
> You going to tell us about this?



Nothing special guys, that chick serves a beer in my born town.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2009)

Quite correct. A charming young lady who just happened to serve me a beer..or three......


----------



## jamierd (Sep 8, 2009)

Is it true your changing your name to wildcat babemagnet airframes


----------



## rochie (Sep 8, 2009)

jamierd said:


> Is it true your changing your name to wildcat babemagnet airframes



thats his kennel club name


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2009)

Woof!
That one's a very nice girl, but you should have seen some of the real babes....


----------



## rochie (Sep 8, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Woof!
> That one's a very nice girl, but you should have seen some of the real babes....



not wrong there mate  !


----------



## seesul (Sep 8, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Quite correct. A charming young lady who just happened to serve me a beer..or three......



3 beers...well Terry, but how many times each day?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah...er...well! That was the fault of the excellent Czech hospitality....honest...!!!


----------



## DBII (Sep 8, 2009)

D*%^ I love this site. 

DBII


----------



## seesul (Sep 8, 2009)

Me too, but what about Terry?


----------



## DBII (Sep 8, 2009)

A CAF Wildcat in USS Ranger markings was one of the first warbirds I ever saw back in the mid 1970's. I must have been around 12. You never forget your first! 

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2009)

Certainly do! The problem is, I wish I was back in Slavicin. Not just for the excellent beer, and the 'C' Stoff and 'T' Stoff, but the weather also. Since I got home, it's done nothing but rain, with a cold wind too, and I'm back to being stiff and sore. Oh, and the girls here are Hippocroccofrogs.....


----------



## DBII (Sep 8, 2009)

DBII


----------



## seesul (Sep 8, 2009)

But Terry, the problem is that Karl drunk out all your medicine I gave you. I bet Karl is in the best shape now


----------



## seesul (Sep 8, 2009)

O.K. guys, keep this thread alive. Gotta go to bed now


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2009)

We'll keep it going - especially if I have a shot of Czech 'medicine'!!


----------



## javlin (Sep 8, 2009)

Terry,Terry ....Terry you know they say "you are only as old as the Squeeze you have" and I say maybe 23-25yrs old she was?? Cheers Kevin


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2009)

> That one's a very nice girl, but you should have seen some of the real babes....



Ok, now hold on a second...there were others there??


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 8, 2009)

For someone who seems to like the craft so much he sure is touchy about it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 8, 2009)

Ya! There were more? And they looked better..... wow


----------



## seesul (Sep 9, 2009)

O.K. I don´t know if Terry or Karl had a time to take pics you all are asking for but I can show you some pics taken 2 years ago. O.K. here you go, first set shows Joe Owsianik (see my siggy please), and his grandson Nic during shoping in one glas shop in Zlin...


----------



## seesul (Sep 9, 2009)

...and don´t look at the ugly guys in front...those pics were made because of the background...
Brno, 2007.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow...they're everywhere!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Like the lass in the blue....top! 

Next time, I'm coming with you!

I see that your Wildcat fetish has finallly come out in the open! I know that some people have other "interests" and "stuff" in their basements/cellars, but this....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 9, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Like the lass in the blue....top!


You can have the one in the blue...check out the group of three in the top photo...

I'll take either the one in the middle or preferably the one all in black!


Lucky13 said:


> Next time, I'm coming with you!


You and me both!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 9, 2009)

AAAAAAHHHHHH ! the memmories are flooding back !!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2009)

One doesn't want to be greedy GG!  Everything always start with that first "one" step.....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep, next year, I'm going in my Jeep. Plenty of room to bring some back with me.....


----------



## seesul (Sep 9, 2009)

OMG
I´ll need spare liver...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll bring one with me, in exchange for one of the Czech beauties......


----------



## seesul (Sep 9, 2009)

Who do you think would be a winner of this change?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2009)

Hmm. Can't live without a liver I suppose.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey, what if you used someone else's liver?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2009)

Now why didn't I think of that?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

